
22 Maps That Show The Deepest Linguistic Conflicts In America - davidw
http://www.businessinsider.com/22-maps-that-show-the-deepest-linguistic-conflicts-in-america-2013-6?op=1
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5828348>

